# Anyone caught yellowfin lately?



## hornmtn (Jan 7, 2010)

We fished three weeks ago and caught one 130 lbs saw none jumping, fished thurs/ fri and caught blackfin and that was it, saw few yellowfin. We were 100-120 miles south of dauphin island at the rigs and trolling. Havent heard many good reports, hopefully it changes soon. Anyone else had any luck?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Decent schools of yellowfin and what looked like big eye showed up here at the Sharav a couple nights ago. Before that however, I hadn't seen much.


----------



## SouthernBell (Jan 5, 2018)

We were at Ram, Horn Mnt and Delta House on Thursday and Friday June 7th and 8th chunking and trolling. No yellowfin. Some blackfin but overall quiet on the tuna front. Hooked up with a blue marlin on the north troll from Delta toward Ram Powell, fought half and hour and lost the fish. Long rigger, on a blue/white islander with ballyhoo. The marlin dumped a Tiagra 50 wide twice before breaking the cats paw connection. Fun, but disappointing. We plan to fish the PBGFC Jr Angler this weekend - looking at the charts, the water temps may be making the tuna venture a tough one still.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

We got out late 8th reached Marlin after sundown no sign of life,found some blackfin at Ram Powell and dirty water but mostly catching hardtail and shark so headed on to Horn Mountain with good watter but more hardtail. Trolled there at dawn no luck hit next 3 rigs beyond caught all fish at 1st rig can't remember name but was holding big school of small blackfin and skipjack and managed to get 3 blackfin,2 skipjack and a bigeye b4 moving on in search of bigger fish. Caught my son's biggest mahi 41.2.lbs trolling by work boat about 300 yards off rig. Oh and saw this bay boat at Ram.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Wonder how useful the PowerPoles were on that bay boat?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I think those are the new 5000ft version power poles. The telescoping technology is incredible


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

The last YFT report that I saw was posted here Mother's Day weekend from Ram Powell. Since then, I've been to every rig from Ram, Appomattox, West Capricorn to Nakika and have nothing to show for it.

Glad to see a small report from the DS Pacific Sharav as it looks like you will have to head to there or Blind Faith for YFT?

Hope things turn around as well.

Tight Lines!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I saw three bruiser yellowfin cruising the surface yesterday afternoon and a large school of blackfin. There have been some monster mahi around as well, but overall pretty slow this week.


----------

